# 200e7 casting noise



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Well it sounds like bearings. Replaced both spool bearings with new bocas. No dice sound still there. Tiny bit of lube on the breaks....still there. Only does it on the cast and it cast fine. Actually had to add an extra brake to slow down the spool some but I figured the oil on breaks might be adding to that. Pretty sure the bearing inside on the frame where the shaft goes through is good and lubed. Might have replaced it but cannot remember. Tension knob is adjusted and I don't believe there is any sloppy play of the spool back and forth.

Any ideas????? I am at a loss. Makes no noise during retrieve and is smooth

Thanks for any ideas


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Inspect brake weights magnifying glass change weights.Hope this helps.


----------



## Basswhippa (Oct 15, 2012)

I have a reel that does this. Casts well but "whirrs". I think I remember reading something about the shims being to thin, or maybe to thick, but don't remember. I'm curious.


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

Have you inverted the fiber spacer under the cast control cap and behind the left side plate bearing? If these get really concave there is a lot of surface area contacting the spool ends. Also how does the brake drum look? Any wear or roughness? The inside of the pinion gear may be dirty or have some oxidation. Make a long thing piece of paper towel and after removing the spool, push it all the way into the pinion gear and crank the handle. Check to see how dirty it is when it comes out. Lastly look at the rims on the spool. Does it have all the paint or is it showing some uneven wear? There may be a slight unevenness in the spool shaft. 

That is about it without having it in my hands.

Mike


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Don't remember if I flipped the fibers or not. Drum looked good and smooth and I am fairly sure I checked the pinion center but I will take it apart and recheck. Did not notice any wear marks on the spool sides where it might be rubbing but I will inspect more closely. BK I will look at the brakes pads too an see if they look good. Thanks for the extra brain power


----------



## Basswhippa (Oct 15, 2012)

Check the fibers...... That is what I believe I have read solves that many times.


----------



## Basswhippa (Oct 15, 2012)

Let us know if you are able to solve it and what did the trick!


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

I will look at it today. Try the fibers first and see if that fixes it. Then try the other things


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Also make sure you do have some tension on the spool with the cast control cap(where the fiber pad is) It could be the pinion gear hitting the spool engage pin. My D7 is bad about that if I don't have some pressure on the spool with the cap.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Well flipped the pads and no dice. Still makes noise. Checked the spool and you can see were the gold anodizing has rubbed off on both sides of the spool but only were it rides in the frame. No walking back and forth and it appears to be even all the way around. There is plenty of tension on the control knob and it still casts great. Not to concerned at this point. Figure if something lets loose I will know what is wrong.


----------



## Dan Thorburn (Dec 18, 2013)

I would say that the spool has spread on your reel. It can happen from using too much tension with mono line. That is the only cause for the wear you are seeing on the spool, and it explains the noise you are hearing.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

Dan Thorburn said:


> I would say that the spool has spread on your reel. It can happen from using too much tension with mono line. That is the only cause for the wear you are seeing on the spool, and it explains the noise you are hearing.


that makes perfect sense to me.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Could very well be Dan. It does not get used too much so I will let it roll. I guess a new spool would be needed or is there a way to turn the metal down some. I have access to a lathe


----------



## Gonzalo (Oct 11, 2013)

Ok....that's my idea.
If you have 3 pins in on and 3 in off .... flip them.
I tried that with 2 old curados and work for me.
The ones you have on may be are burn and could make the noise.
Please forgive my English :-(
Gonzalo


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Gonzalo said:


> Ok....that's my idea.
> If you have 3 pins in on and 3 in off .... flip them.
> I tried that with 2 old curados and work for me.
> The ones you have on may be are burn and could make the noise.
> ...


Thanks...your English is fine. Its better that most of the people I deal with daily.


----------

